# what is your best flashlight?



## LighsCastle (May 27, 2015)

Hi CPF,
Could please tell me your best flashlight and let us know the brand,model, lumen, mode,runtime and other features of the flashlights?It would help me to choose a flashlight for my brother.
brand:
model:
lumen:
mode:
runtime: 
other features:
Thanks


----------



## Poppy (May 27, 2015)

You really should have posted in the "Recommend me a light for" subforum.

If there are fifty respondents you are likely to have fifty different light suggestions, because "best" light can have many different meanings. Heaviest, lightest, most expensive, best value (highest quality at lowest cost), most durable, wide floody beam, vs narrow focused (Thrower) beam, or floody with some throw beam, etc.

You need to narrow down, how much you want to spend, how far you want it to throw, what kind of batteries do you want it to run on, and the size, just for starters.


----------



## cland72 (May 27, 2015)

Poppy said:


> You really should have posted in the "Recommend me a light for" subforum.
> 
> If there are fifty respondents you are likely to have fifty different light suggestions, because "best" light can have many different meanings. Heaviest, lightest, most expensive, best value (highest quality at lowest cost), most durable, wide floody beam, vs narrow focused (Thrower) beam, or floody with some throw beam, etc.
> 
> You need to narrow down, how much you want to spend, how far you want it to throw, what kind of batteries do you want it to run on, and the size, just for starters.



Agreed. We could all throw out thirty different flashlight models in ten different categories, but we don't know what role you need this light to fulfill.

edited to add: what the heck:

brand: Surefire
model: E1B
lumen: 110/5
mode: 2 mode
runtime: 1.5 hrs/30 hrs
other features: bezel down clip - very easy to pocket carry


----------



## neutralwhite (May 27, 2015)

My best flashlight is my elzetta bravo zfl m60.


----------



## AVService (May 27, 2015)

The one I have with me when I need a flashlight?


----------



## Berneck1 (May 27, 2015)

"Best" is very subjective. I have several flashlights that I could consider the best for different reasons. I think the biggest thing to know is how the light will be used.

That said, in my opinion the best light you can have is the one you will have with you at all times. For some it's no more than one of those button keychain lights. For others, it's an 18650 light or even larger. For me, the Eagletac D25a covers a lot of ground. It's very small, bright and has a relatively easy UI. In addition to AA batteries, it can take 14500 Li-ion batteries for higher performance in terms of lumen output.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## yellow (May 27, 2015)

in fact, it is really easy:
no "brand" flashlight, or better:
no "ready made" light.

Why?
because every time the next "jump" in emitter technology "happens" (or when one learns that he/she likes another light color (tint), other level choice, other ..., better) that specific light instantly gets "bad"
(it is not really bad as it is still as good as before; but a new one is "better" then)

and therefore:
* flashlight "host" body (extreme price / quality range, as one wants)
* led insert ... suitable for that host
* led model ... chosen by tint, and beam / output wishes
* driver ... single level, multilevel, ....


imho You can not do worse than f.e. visit member nailbenders shop (www.customlites.com), 
get a Solarforce 1 * 18650 flashlight host, one of the P60 led inserts, 2 * 18650 cell(s) and charger.
... or any offer of all the other ppl that that do comparable modular setups



and of course all the "the light You have with You when needed" posts are more than valid. :thumbs:
The superduper light at home (too big, too ugly, too heavy, too expensive, too ..., to have on the person) is of no use at all.
So maybe the good quality 1 * AA (able to be fed with Ni-Cad, Ni-Mh and Li-Ion, too) light could become the most "valuable" light to him.


----------



## Amelia (May 27, 2015)

Best is relative to the intended use.

Having said that, I will now state that for ALMOST every purpose for which I use a light, there is one that stands out and really exceeds my expectations in all ways: the EagleTac MX25L3C, with Nichia 219 emitters. I love this light beyond all reason! It is not small enough to EDC, but it is reasonably sized and can be carried for long periods without tiring me out, something I can't say about its bigger brother the MX25L4C.

For a headlamp, it's got to be the Zebralight H600Fw.

For an EDC sized light, I still haven't found anything better than the Sunwayman V11R (NW Version).

If I only had those 3 lights, I wouldn't need any others.


----------



## racejeep1998 (Jun 7, 2015)

I take my d25a everywhere so it is likely my favorite. So practical and small with good output.


----------



## Lellobeetle (Jun 17, 2015)

I keep going back time and time again to my Ti3.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jun 17, 2015)

My best is the Fenix PD35. I like it because of the compact size, the ability to use 18650 or 2xCR123 batteries, and the modes. I find the low mode great for indoors, while the higher modes are adequate for anything else I ever find myself doing. Here's a great review from Selfbuilt that includes the additional information you asked about (runtime, lumens, etc.) 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-2xCR123A-RCR)-Review-BEAMSHOTS-RUNTIME-VIDEO


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 17, 2015)

Hmm, IMO, best is the one with you and that on my edc is a PD35, with a E11 an LD02 as back up an loaners where needed.
Fancy enough for a fellow of my tastes and useful enough to cover my needs day to day.


----------



## Eagles1181 (Jun 17, 2015)

At the risk of sounds like an echo, my best light is a PD35. I have a handful of other lights that live in camping/hunting gear bags, but my EDC is the Fenix.

Eagle


----------



## LeafSamurai (Jun 17, 2015)

I have to say my EDC and best light is the PD35 yet again lol. I have a lot of lights (>10) and my first light, PD35, is still my favourite and best all-purpose light.


----------



## bbrins (Jun 17, 2015)

My "best" light is the Surefire 6P that I have been EDCing for nearly 3 years. There aren't many things I stick with for that long, before this one I was changing EDC lights about every 6 months. It has held up quite well to my abuse, it gets carried in my left front pocket with my car keys, gets dropped on a fairly regular basis, has been through the washing machine numerous times. The only thing that has ever gone wrong with it was a broken McClicky switch after dropping it from two stories up on a roof, five minutes later I was back in business. I also have several other lights in the same or similar configuration just waiting for this one to drop dead so they can get their chance.

brand: Surefire
model: 6P
lumen: High is about 500 lumens
mode: High - Medium - Low
runtime: Beats me, pretty long though.
other features: Oveready bored to accept 18650, McClicky switch, EDC+ X60L drop-in(neutral), stainless bezel ring


----------



## Matrix 100 (Jun 17, 2015)

hands down my best flashlight is my SPY 007


----------



## Ugly Dude (Jun 20, 2015)

AVService said:


> The one I have with me when I need a flashlight?


That would be my phone camera flash. I kid, I kid.


----------



## ven (Jun 20, 2015)

Tough question and maybe too late, I agree with poppy ,it's more a recommend than your best light as my best light is no good for your brother.(unless he can talk vinh round to making an x40 triple quad and you don't mind paying more than 10 x a pd35 costs.)

So I will play it safe with a great light imo,the Fenix pd35

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...0-Lm-powerful-compact-18650-flashlight-REVIEW

I have the 2014 version ,if it is more lumen than the original in the review....well I don't know. Sure selfbuilt measured it around 1000lm in his review ,but any single 18650 fed light won't hold turbo for long due to heat and lack of mass. So it steps down on this light.

I find the mode spacing pretty spot on for my uses and excellent UI

For something a bit more special then buy from vinh for a custom PD35vn

Triple,quad,de-dome ,various led options,current bump to around 1400lm dependent on what options chosen.

Solarforce wise I am liking the build of the p1d,quite a heft and solid feel over the other SF I have. Pick a drop in that may suit your brother,be it single or multi mode etc etc.
Pd35 and pd35vn quad xpl









P1d with a quad drop in from vinh







P1 with the quad and xpl v3 3 mode drop in



Depends on budget and how much you want to spend ,other option that seems to have a strong following would be the tn12


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 20, 2015)

I have 3 Surefires, (2) - 6P's and a 9P, that I bought in 1995, and all 3 are still used, 20 years later. Today they all have Malkoffs in them. I'll let you guess which I think are best!


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 21, 2015)

LighsCastle said:


> Hi CPF,
> Could please tell me your best flashlight





brand: MagLite
model: Mini 2aaa
lumen: 80
mode: single
runtime: 3hrs
other features: Tighten-for-off twist only, tail stands, spot-to-flood focus, *5" x .5" (.75" head), >3,000cd*, made in USA, ez lifetime warranty.


For a fraction of the price of any "quality" light I've ever bought (or even their drop-in & tailcap etc. parts), the mini aaa has in one shot become my exclusive EDC for over the past year, as well as my go-to in & around the house general utility light. So small, so punchy especially for its size, I find it plenty bright for everything I need & not too blindingly so for anything either. Nice white tint, smooth beam profile (especially for a zoomable), and its traditional slightly larger head shape allows for increased throw especially for aaa, as well as quick & easy retrieval & orientation by feel from the pocket in the dark. Tighten-for-off twist only has resulted in zero accidental pocket activations in all this time, the longest I have ever carried one EDC exclusively. Can always immediately swap them out for a new one at Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart, Target etc. or at <$15, can always buy a new one, no big deal if lost. 

For or the least amount of money, the mini 2aaa's unique feature set continues to work best for me, for everything.


----------



## jpil (Jun 21, 2015)

My best flashlight is my zebralight SC52 L2.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 21, 2015)

My most carried flashlight, and one of my favorites, is the Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2. Too many modes and runtimes to list...if you are interested, you can almost always find reviews for any light you like right here on CPF. That said, I use my lights at work more than in my personal life...and the SC600 is not good for that (no momentary on feature). One light just doesn't do it for me.

The Fenix PD35 is a good light, no doubt...but it isn't even my favorite light in its class, much less overall. I prefer the Thrunite TN12...which can tailstand, has a real low mode, can run at higher brightness for longer, comes with a better holster than the PD35, and is significantly cheaper. 

As others have commented, without knowing more about intended usage, any recommendations you get will be scatter-shot at best.

I just noticed the OP is listed as "banned". So I guess he won't be back to clarify...I suggest we let the thread die peacefully.


----------



## MrJino (Jun 21, 2015)

Fenix e01
Fenix pd30
Promethius qr beta (MY FAVORITE)
promethius ready made
Maelstrom (broken)
Unknown Chinese light with swivel (pinpoint beam or flood, pretty cool but very cheap materials).

The qr beta is my favorite because it fits on my keychain without adding too much weight, has 3 easy modes, 85 lumen on AAA, and has a great patina on it.
The beam is floody and doesn't reach very far, but the color is very nice. Cool white bothers my eyes so I chose these for their high CRI.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 22, 2015)

There is no 'best' flashlight, just as there isn't a 'best' tool. There is only the right tool for the job.

I EDC either a SWM V11R with IMR 16340, or an ET D25C Ti. clicky. For the lighting jobs that I encounter over the course of a day/night, they usually fulfill those requirements for me, but they do have their limits.

Chris


----------



## uofaengr (Jun 24, 2015)

I currently only have 5 lights. Surefire Lumamax LX2, Surefire P2X Fury, Maratac Copper AAA Rev. 3, Zebralight SC52w, and L3 Illuminations L11C.

I don't consider a single one the "best" because to me they all serve different purposes. The LX2 used to be my EDC but became too cumbersome so I got the Maratac which was perfect for EDC though a tad small. Then as I became more educated on tint and also wanted a 1xAA light, I picked up the ZL and the L11C. 

I EDC the L11C because it's a nice size with a good clicky, and I don't need the lumens of the ZL most days. I also appreciate the nice tint of the Nichia 219b in the L11C especially when I'm looking at multi-colored wiring in controls cabinets fairly often. If I want a better thrower at night on the lake or something, the best tool for me is the Fury. I'm a huge knife nut, and knives serve different purposes as well just as my lights do.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 24, 2015)

Best as in quality, output, tint and WOW factor: EagleTac MX25L3C Nichia 219. Just amazing!

But in terms of practical use, I would say Zebralight H600w II since I use it for a lot of different tasks.


----------



## välineurheilija (Jun 24, 2015)

brand:Surefire
model:6P
lumen:200 something
modene
runtime: few hours
other features:bored for 18650,mclicky switch with hardpress boot,Malkoff M60 drop-in


----------



## eh4 (Jun 26, 2015)

Zebralight
H600W Mk2
Near 1000 lumens to sub lumen range
12? Modes, plus several strobes, and several beacons and abattery level report flash mode. 
Runtime from 1+ hours to 4-5 months depending upon mode. 
Other features: nice UI, nice tint, good general purpose beam, super light and compact for the power that it contains, good design, potted, very reasonably tough and waterproof, rubber (silicone?) button is nicely recessed and doesn't take damage or turn on accidentally -unless you push down on it with your fingertip, then it might come on accidentally. Downright inexpensive for the balance of qualities and features that it embodies.


----------



## campingnut (Jun 27, 2015)

My HDS 140 clicky is my favorite light. Because I do not want to lose it (ex when I go into the city), I take my other favorite light which is a Quark AA (single cell). I always have a AAA light on my keychain as a backup. I do think if you gave us a bit more information, we could recommend a light that would work well for your brother.

What use is he going to use the light?


----------



## eh4 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm right there with you campingnut, reguarding HDS, the Rotary HCRI about cured my flashaholism for several years. 
It's the battery limitation and lack of a really efficient moonlight that kept me from being satisfied in the end. 
I love HDS, especially the HCRI Rotary, and now that there is an 18650 rotary tube available they are just that much more appealing, but I might just take the money needed to get an HDS 18650 tube and get 2 more Zebralights instead.
I'd really like an H600Fw Mk2 and a spare H600w Mk2.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 27, 2015)

Hard question to answer for me. My Best, is hard because I have some that are all the Best in their own right. I have several lights that get a lot of use. The tops are Cool Fall 007, holster carry often, Surefire Back up, used around the house. But, I guess my most used and carried is my Tain . I wear this almost 24/7. So that may make it my Best. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?396369-SOLD-Ottavino-Damascus-AAA-amp-10280


----------



## recDNA (Jun 27, 2015)

V11rvn with 85 cri neutral xml2 with 2 bored extenders for 17500 or 17670. No contest.


----------



## reppans (Jun 27, 2015)

campingnut said:


> My HDS 140 clicky is my favorite light. Because I do not want to lose it (ex when I go into the city), I take my other favorite light which is a Quark AA (single cell). I always have a AAA light on my keychain as a backup....



Almost the same for me, although I would say my HDS 325 is my "best" light, while my Quark QP2A-X on a 16650 is my "favorite" light. No question the HDS has the build quality and programmability advantage, but both are set-up nearly the same for my ideal preferences (beam pattern, 0.3/3/30/300 mode spacing, and momentary Max from ON). However, the Quark has 4x the capacity for the same size (volume) and less weight, not to mention will run any 1x AA/AAA/CR123 in the tube, or any cell period, without the tube. Both also have a great warranty and customer service behind it. 

I too tend to leave the HDS at home for critical illumination needs (ie travel and camping), but more because I just like having deep, deep battery back-up options. Even my AAA keychain back-up will run on a 9V, AA, C or D cell .


----------



## radu191289 (Jul 10, 2015)

brand: Nitecore
model: P12 (2014 edition)
lumen: 950
modes: moonlight, medium, high, turbo, strobe, sos, beacon
runtime: 1lumen (~3weeks of battery) up to 950 lumens (1hour.15min)

Best feature: The strobe is amazing, I think it's exactly the perfect number of flashes per second and intensity.
Downside: the lenght should have been half-inch smaller to fit the pocket perfectly... my opinion


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 10, 2015)

brand: Malkoff
 model: MDC HA 1AA
 lumen: 0.3 lumens/9 lumens/115 lumens
 mode: LowLow-Low-High
 runtime: I carry and use mine every day. Put in a fresh forest eneloop 6/3/2015 and it's still at 80 percent.
2000 mah Eneloop at full charge will provide approximately 200+ hrs on LowLow, 18+ hrs on Low, and 1 hr on High.
 other features: lifetime warranty, Cree XP-G2, black type III hard anodized finish, same reflector as the M61, alkaline AA, lithium primary AA, and rechargeable NIMH AA, forward clicky, fully potted, made in the U.S.A.

the others:

Atom AA mule
ZrayVN
Atom A0 mule
QTA w/QT2L-X Burst Mode head
L10 4 mode
Ti3
TubeVN clear
Tube pink 
i3S
PD35 2014 960
HDS Executive 250
PD22 200 lumen
G2 Nitrolon black [ M61LL ] 
G2 Nitrolon green [ incan ]
6P incandescent [ M61LL ]


----------



## reppans (Jul 10, 2015)

5S8Zh5 said:


> model: MDC HA 1AA
> 
> the others:
> HDS Executive 250



Curious why the MDC beats the HDS for you.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 10, 2015)

This is an easy question. It's whatever light I last bought!


----------



## maglite mike (Jul 10, 2015)

Maglite xl 200 too many modes to list. Uses common AAAs. Compact and bright enough for most needs. (close 2nd but much bigger maglite ml300lx)


----------



## välineurheilija (Jul 11, 2015)

maglite mike said:


> Maglite xl 200 too many modes to list. Uses common AAAs. Compact and bright enough for most needs. (close 2nd but much bigger maglite ml300lx)


Bit off topic but i had an XL 100 and it had pwm even on full power so i couldnt use it at work because it gave me a headache watching lathechucks turning and coolant blasting.
Otherwise its a good light


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 11, 2015)

reppans said:


> Curious why the MDC beats the HDS for you.


I haven't picked up my HDS for months. The MDC HA forward clicky and modes just work for my every day uses.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 13, 2015)

Like everyone else, depends...

Around the house at night, my aaa mag incan. 
Bump in the night, modded coast poly steel 600 (now ML, L,M,H modes with single 26650 and warm white xml2 pushing 4A on high).
Big bump in the night, I sleep with my maxabeam next to my bed.
Edc, I have 3. 1st is my cell (yes my cell, and I use it ALLOT)
2nd is a cheap Sam's club special they had years ago, Rocky 3 watt 3xaaa that I've tweaked to run single cell 18650.
3rd is unknown brand single aaa LED keychain light.

Yes I know these are "cheap" edc lights. I chose cheap because I got tired of replacing expensive ones when.... Stolen, lost, drowned, crushed, melted, flattened, bent, or otherwise ruined. I have about 30 various lights around, between my car, house, wife's purse, work, etc.... Not to mention my heavy irons when needed.
I lost a few in a fire a short time ago but I believe in redundancy.
"Best" is to me defined as "the light I need right now, here now".


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 13, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> Like everyone else, depends...
> 
> Around the house at night, my aaa mag incan.
> Bump in the night, modded coast poly steel 600 (now ML, L,M,H modes with single 26650 and warm white xml2 pushing 4A on high).
> ...


Nice, honest to the point.

Though if you keep losing and crushing lights, you must be killer on phones being used as a light?

Funny, I pictured you the type of cat to be with a 20Ahr AGM on the back of his belt with a small carbon arc head lamp in front??? ☺


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Nice, honest to the point.
> 
> Though if you keep losing and crushing lights, you must be killer on phones being used as a light?
> 
> Funny, I pictured you the type of cat to be with a 20Ahr AGM on the back of his belt with a small carbon arc head lamp in front??? ☺



Well, I HAVE gone thru a few phones but in their Def, I don't typically leave my phn as a standing light, or to look into machinery, water, etc. It's for light duty lighting only, lol. It's either in my hand or pocket.
Lights on the other hand, I stand them, point them, hover and probe with them, occasionally lend them, etc.... They are far more in peril!

As far as a carbon arc headlamp.... Not that I don't believe in overkill, I DO!, but I don't think having a UV/IR belching, fume spewing, welding tool strapped to my skull qualifies as "good idea" worthy! Lmao
Maybe a maxabeam head with remote belt clip....?
Like I said, I have heavy iron lights kicking around. 2 maxabeams (one next to bed now & one in trunk of car. I still have a couple Handsun HIDs left, a Locator in the garage (albeit in mid repair) and a slightly warped Vector 192. I lost a couple unique lights in the fire but still plenty of light around. A good portion of my home is UPS'd with LED backup lights so when power fails here, there's plenty of light available for me to find what's needed.


----------



## j12730 (Jul 13, 2015)

My "best" light is the one I always have. It's a little stream light that I carry everywhere. It's not my strongest light but it's my go to for edc and my number one


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 13, 2015)

j12730 said:


> My "best" light is the one I always have. It's a little stream light that I carry everywhere. It's not my strongest light but it's my go to for edc and my number one



Well said.


----------



## wjv (Jul 15, 2015)

#1 Best - All round light

Spark SG-5 in CW
1xAA
1	240h	
8	32h	
40	9h 
110	2:48	
280	0:54

Great tint
Flood or Throw Lens, or even Mule
Fits in a pocket
Takes a common AA batteries or one 14500 Li-on

#2 (Tie)
Fenix LD22 or PD32UE

I have lights that are better in certain situations (Fenix TK51, Fenix LD50)
But the SG-5 is the best all rounder.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 21, 2015)

Predator Pro. I love that I can use 2 x CR123A'S on full output.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 21, 2015)

Is OP history?


----------



## dc38 (Jul 21, 2015)

Please note that the op's homepage is a drop ship style sales site.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 21, 2015)

dc38 said:


> Please note that the op's homepage is a drop ship style sales site.



Looks like he was just phishing for sales ideas. #[email protected]%!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 21, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Looks like he was just phishing for sales ideas. #[email protected]%!!



Weather he was or not it no longer matters.

My best flashlight is the one that meets most of my personal, day to day needs. It usually takes about a year and five new lights for newbies to learn that lesson. You're welcome. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## dc38 (Jul 21, 2015)

SF G2 malkoff m60wl drop in mcclicky tail


----------



## magellan (Jul 21, 2015)

Hard to say as I have so many. I have a lot of small pocket lights (which I define here as AAA/10440 or CR2/15270 or smaller) of which I'm very fond which include:

Thrunite T10T AAA titanium
Maratac AAA stainless
Prometheus AAA in copper
Olight i3S EOS AAA aluminum
Thrunite TiS 10440/AAA flamed titanium
4Sevens Quark Mini MLR2 CR2 aluminum
TnC Extreme Micro Turbo 15270/RCR2 in electroless nickel
Modamag 10280 Draco AlTiN coated titanium
Veleno Designs D2 10280 stainless
Steve Ku Dogbone 10280 titanium
MBI HF-R 10280 titanium
Peak Eiger 10250 in stainless or brass
Peak Micro Lux 10280
Micro ATL light in aluminum, brass, or copper from the home built thread here
Lummi Orb Wee 10180 in stainless, aluminum, silver, titanium, & damascus
Steve Ku 38DD 10180 titanium, 40DD 10180 damascus, 44DD 10220 titanium
Modamag 10180 Drake chromed titanium
DQG Fairy 10180 in brass


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 23, 2015)

I have 1 light as I like a really thin heard. 

Malkoff MDC TAC HA.


----------



## joelbnyc (Jul 23, 2015)

My best flashlight has the 1.5 inch form factor and negligible weight of the Veleno Quantum D2, combined with the 300 hour runtime, 5000 Lumen High and 500 meter throw of the 4x18650 Eagletac MX25L4C.

Also throw in adjustable CRI.

I'll call it the QuantumTac 5000.

Needs a battery that runs on cold fusion or antimatter.


----------



## GearHunter (Jul 29, 2015)

My best and my favorite are also my only light ( until next week).

HDS EXC Clicky 200lm 4400k 88+ CRI 
Been my only light for 4 months and really wasn't looking for another light but just today found another of these rare ( less then 10 made I believe) beauty's and no way I was going to pass up a chance at another.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 8, 2015)

My favorite flashlights are Fenix PD35 and Zebralight H600w
Even the Nitecore P12 is a nice light


----------



## Search (Aug 9, 2015)

Sort of hard to figure out. 

I'd say my EB1 because I carried it the majority of the time I was an LEO and carry it every day since. Bought it when they were fire released.

Close second was the E1B but my best friend "stole" it and keeps it in her purse. So at least it's being used.


----------

